# Sport Tuned Suspension



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been wondering......What makes the suspension on the 2LT, LTZ 'Sport Tuned'? How is it different than the 'standard' suspension?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's just slightly lower and a bit stiffer


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Suspension seems a bit firm to me. Not harsh, but firmer than my last car if that means anything.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> It's just slightly lower and a bit stiffer



How is it made 'stiffer'? Does it use different struts, etc...?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Higher spring rates and shorter springs with the same struts.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

My LTZ with RS is definitely stiffer than a LT. Im sure it doesnt help having the low profile tires either. It still rides good but could be a little softer.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Ragin Cajun said:


> My LTZ with RS is definitely stiffer than a LT. Im sure it doesnt help having the low profile tires either. It still rides good but could be a little softer.


You don't like feeling the small bumps on the road? They're awesome!!!! LOL. But the speed bumps and potholes could be a bit softer heh


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> You don't like feeling the small bumps on the road? They're awesome!!!! LOL. But the speed bumps and potholes could be a bit softer heh


I live in Louisiana, there are no small bumps!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, i just wanna see the bottom of my car when i install the DGR's LOL! scccrrraaaaaaaappppppeeeee! 

i LOVED the stock handling of my cruze, handles awesome, everyone who drove it said best handling for a car like this! 

i can just imagine how the Z-Link is going to be with the DGR coilovers installed....they will deff tighten up everything !


----------

